# Roland Stika vs US Cutters or Signwarehouse Cutters



## TripleSevensCC (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm just starting out and my the equipment I need to get started making custom t-shirt in small runs for fun. I am wondering what I should do for the cutter.

I have been going back and forth on buying a cheap cutter on ebay from US Cutters or Signwarehouse or spending twice as much and buying say a Roland Stika 12.

This is what I will be using it for. I will make custom design shirts using a 10" by 12" design. I will only be cutting and pressing about 1 shirt per day average. 

My question to the experienced ones is do I spend the extra money on the Stika or save money and go with one of those other options. I have never used a cutter before and have heard that US Cutter and signwarhouse are not customer friendly so would the Roland be a better option for me?

I also am not impressed with signwarehouse already because they have listings on a 19" cutter for $199 plus $49.95 shipping. They have dozen of these that sell at this price and a quite few go unsold a this price. They had one action for the same cutter for $269.95 or obo. So I offered them $225 and they reply with the lowest we can do is $259.95. I responded with that is the lowest you can do except the 12 you got listed right now for $249.95. That made me search on here and now I'm thankful I didn't buy from them.

My question is for 10" (or 9.75") by 12" designs being used about once a day would the Roland Stika 12 be my best bet or could I get away going with a cheaper option. Now money is an issue as I could afford the Stika 12 but can't afford a better Roland right now. I could just as easily spend the $550 as the $250 but now more then that right now.


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

The Stika SV12 is a good basic, no frills cutter. Max width it will cut, if I remember correctly, is 9.83". 

The rollers are fixed so you need material at least 11.5" or 12" wide and at least 6" to 8" in depth so reusing smaller scraps doesn't always work out. The only adjustment you have (at least on our SX12) is blade depth and offset. Down force is fixed.

We've done 80-100 jerseys and t-shirts on ours and quite a few banners, window decals and the majority of the graphics for a Corvette race car. Had to farm out the 24" x 38" hood and trunk graphics to a friend. 

Also works great for on site personalization of t-shirts. No regrets here for starting with a smaller cutter.

One thing I always see posted is that most vinyl doesn't some in 12" width. We usually bought 24" width and cut in it half with an Exacto knife. Worked great.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I bought my first cutter from SignWarehouse on eBay and didn't have the best experience with them at all. I think for about the same money you would spend on the Stika, you could get a 24" cutter instead in another brand. Most of SignWarehouse and US Cutter's cutters are rebranded so you might be able to find more information about them if you know who the manufacturer is.


----------



## TripleSevensCC (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks for the replys. If the rollers are fixxed I don't think the Roland Stika sv12 or sx12 will work for me I may need the SV15 model. I will be using siser easyweed which is 15" wide. If I cut the 3" off and can 't
use it then I would be buying and wasting 20% of the material. If I got the 15 then I could make it work. I am only using it to make t-shirts so I don't need one bigger the the 15" wide.


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

I just had an order for a 4 xl shirt,with a 14" vinyl transfer, and was glad I bought a 24" Gcc Expert 24. Mike


----------



## jasonsmith (Mar 30, 2011)

GHEENEE1 said:


> I just had an order for a 4 xl shirt,with a 14" vinyl transfer, and was glad I bought a 24" Gcc Expert 24. Mike


That GCC Expert 24 is the cutter I'm looking at. As it seems to be the most recommended inexpensive cutter.

Plus, I found if you get it at Imprintables. They include a bunch of extra stuff with it.


----------



## propsuper (Mar 23, 2008)

Signwarehouse 24" enduracut PLUS is a rebranded GCC Bengal. We started with this one and had good sucess


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I have a GCC Expert 24 and very much recommend it....It has been a very solid machine for the price....


----------



## TripleSevensCC (Jun 15, 2011)

I have not been following this thread since I started it. I ordered a GCC Expert 24 cutter and it will be here tomorrow. I can't tell you how good it is because I haven't used it yet but only heard good things about it. 

I choose it because I needed rollers that could move so I could choose to skip the Roland Stika models. I also like the fact that the Expert 24 has 3 rollers for better tracking. This forum has help so much in choosing equipment. Thank everyone.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

TripleSevensCC said:


> I have not been following this thread since I started it. I ordered a GCC Expert 24 cutter and it will be here tomorrow. I can't tell you how good it is because I haven't used it yet but only heard good things about it.
> 
> I choose it because I needed rollers that could move so I could choose to skip the Roland Stika models. I also like the fact that the Expert 24 has 3 rollers for better tracking. This forum has help so much in choosing equipment. Thank everyone.


 Ummmmm........The 3 rollers really isn't what helps with tracking. It's more the internal parts that is what determines how well it tracks. Well that and of course the material has to be fairly even too. But from what I've heard you'll really like the Expert cutter.


----------

